# Wie komme ich als Hordler in Ödland ?



## Dantur (24. August 2008)

Hey , wie komme ich als Hordler ins Ödland zum Drachenlederleherer?
Bin Hunter,LV 45. Welchen Weg muß ich nehmen ?
Mein nächster Flugpunkt sind die Sümpfe des Elends !
Wie gehts weiter ?

Dantur


----------



## Tikume (24. August 2008)

Arathi => Sumpfland => Loch Modan => Kargath


----------



## Dantur (24. August 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Arathi => Sumpfland => Loch Modan => Kargath




Danke, so sollte es gehen !

Dantur


----------



## Éothain (2. September 2008)

Echt mühselig der Weg ins Ödland. Aber so habe ich es auch gemacht. Eine Alternative wäre wenn ein Hexer runter fliegt mit zwei Helfern und dich portet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pacmaniacer (2. September 2008)

Wenn du noch übelst PvP machen willst.... hier die Rambo Version

Sümpfe des elends => Totenwinde => Dämmerwald => Elwyn wald => Stormwind => Tiefenbahn => Ironforge 
=> Dun morogh => Loch Modan => Ödland

wird vllt geringfügig länger dauern aber du hast der horde noch nen dienst erwiesen

FOR THE HORDE!!!!!

LG Paci

PS: nich ernst nehmen is früh am morgen xD


----------



## Éothain (4. September 2008)

Mit 45 wäre das aber kein PvP sondern eher ein durchsterben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

